# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կենցաղ > Տուն-տեղ, ընտանիք, երեխաներ >  Ինչպե՞ս եք վերաբերվում այն հանգամանքին, որ ընտանիքում կինն ամուսնուց շատ է վաստակում

## urartu

Օրինակ ես շատ վատ, եթե իմ կինը ինձանից շատ վաստակեր, ես ինձ նվաստացած կզգայի

----------


## impression

> Օրինակ ես շատ վատ, եթե իմ կինը ինձանից շատ վաստակեր, ես ինձ նվաստացած կզգայի


հիմա դու ամուսնացած չե՞ս, թե՞ կինդ քեզնից քիչ է վաստակում: Ուզում եմ իմանալ՝ փորձված բան ա, որ դա տենցվատ  ես տանելու, թե ենթադրում ես:  :Smile:

----------


## urartu

> հիմա դու ամուսնացած չե՞ս, թե՞ կինդ քեզնից քիչ է վաստակում: Ուզում եմ իմանալ՝ փորձված բան ա, որ դա տենցվատ  ես տանելու, թե ենթադրում ես:


չէ հա ամւսնացած չեմ, ու հլը շատ կա ամուսնանալուս, բայց թե եսիմ, ինձ թվումա հեչ մի տղու էլ հաճելի չի, թեկուզ աղջկա

----------


## impression

> չէ հա ամւսնացած չեմ, ու հլը շատ կա ամուսնանալուս, բայց թե եսիմ, ինձ թվումա հեչ մի տղու էլ հաճելի չի, թեկուզ աղջկա


ինձ համար մեկ ա՝ կողքինս ինձնից շատ ա վաստակում թե քիչ
կարևորը՝ երջանիկ լինի
ճիշտ եմ ասում
մնացածը էնքան անիմաստ բաներ են

----------


## urartu

> ինձ համար մեկ ա՝ կողքինս ինձնից շատ ա վաստակում թե քիչ
> կարևորը՝ երջանիկ լինի
> ճիշտ եմ ասում
> մնացածը էնքան անիմաստ բաներ են


Է հիմա տենց կասես, 1 ամիս հետո էլ կասես, 1տարի հետո քեզ եդ արդեն դուր չի ու քո մարդը կդառնա քեզ համար տնային տնտեսուհի, ու ես էտ պատահական չեմ ասոմ ետ են ապացուցում բազում փաստերը մեր շրջակայքում

----------


## Լեո

Դրա մեջ ոչ մի աննորմալ բան չեմ տեսնում: Ի՞նչ վատ բան կա, որ կինը ավելի շատ ա վաստակում: Դրանից ընտանիքի սոցիալական վիճակը միայն շահում ա: 

Այլ հարց է, որ ամուսինը ընդհանրապես չի վաստակում, և ընտանիքի ամբողջ հոգսը (կամ համարյա ամբողջ) ընկնում է կնոջ վրա: Այդ ժամանակ ամուսնու մոտ սեփական ուժերի նկատմամբ անվստահության ու ճնշվածության զգացում է առաջանում:

----------

Enigmatic (03.09.2009)

----------


## Elmo

Հարցման մեջ տառասխալ կա: «Նո*ռ*մալ» բառը գրվում է «նո*ր*մալ»

----------

masivec (01.09.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Օրինակ ես շատ վատ, եթե իմ կինը ինձանից շատ վաստակեր, ես ինձ նվաստացած կզգայի


Ինչու՞: Նրա համար, որ եկեղեցում ասել ես՝ տե՞ր եմ:

----------

davidus (03.09.2009), Արամ (02.09.2009)

----------


## impression

> Է հիմա տենց կասես, 1 ամիս հետո էլ կասես, 1տարի հետո քեզ եդ արդեն դուր չի ու քո մարդը կդառնա քեզ համար տնային տնտեսուհի, ու ես էտ պատահական չեմ ասոմ ետ են ապացուցում բազում փաստերը մեր շրջակայքում


ես արդեն մոտ տասը տարի ա, մեր տանը բոլորից շատ եմ վաստակում
դեռ ոչ մեկ դրանից հոգեկան խանգարում չի ստացել  :Smile:

----------

Yeghoyan (02.09.2009)

----------


## Chuk

*Մոդերատորական. Թերի լինելու պատճառով հարցումը փակվել է, շուտով կջնջվի:*

----------


## Հայկօ

Լրիվ նորմալ, եթե նորմալ ընտանիք է:

Թեմայի վերնագրում կետադրական սխալ կա:

----------

Dragon (02.09.2009)

----------


## Chuk

Որ կինն ամուսնուց շատ է վաստակում, նորմալ եմ վերաբերվում: Բայց այ որ ամուսինն է կնոջից քիչ վաստակում, նորմալ չեմ վերաբերվում:

----------

Լեո (02.09.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Որ կինն ամուսնուց շատ է վաստակում, նորմալ եմ վերաբերվում: Բայց այ որ ամուսինն է կնոջից քիչ վաստակում, նորմալ չեմ վերաբերվում:


 :Think: 
Չուկերեն գրեցիր :Jpit:

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկերեն գրեցիր


Փորձեմ թարգմանել.

Եթե Պողոսն ինձնից բոյով է, ես չեմ կոմպլեքսավորվում, ես ուրախ եմ իր բոյի համար: Բայց այ որ ես իրանից կոլոտ եմ, էդ ինձ կոմպլեքսավորում ա:

----------

Tig (02.11.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Փորձեմ թարգմանել.
> 
> Եթե Պողոսն ինձնից բոյով է, ես չեմ կոմպլեքսավորվում, ես ուրախ եմ իր բոյի համար: Բայց այ որ ես իրանից կոլոտ եմ, էդ ինձ կոմպլեքսավորում ա:


Շատ իզուր :Wink: 
Էդ դեպքում ամուսինը պիտի գիշերները չքնի կամ տուն չգա, եթե ասենք տունը կնոջն է պատկանում :Pardon:

----------


## Chuk

> Շատ իզուր
> Էդ դեպքում ամուսինը պիտի գիշերները չքնի կամ տուն չգա, եթե ասենք տունը կնոջն է պատկանում


Չէ, եթե տունը կնոջն է պատկանում, դա նորմալ է: Բայց այ որ ամուսնուն չի պատկանում, լավ չի:

----------


## Լեո

> Չէ, եթե տունը կնոջն է պատկանում, դա նորմալ է: Բայց այ որ ամուսնուն չի պատկանում, լավ չի:


Իսկ չի՞ լինի, որ տունը պատկանի երկուսին էլ:

----------


## Chuk

> Իսկ չի՞ լինի, որ տունը պատկանի երկուսին էլ:


Լեո ջան, հազար բան կարող ա լինի, բայց մենք խոսում էինք կոնկրետ դեպքից, կարծես թե:

Հիմա նույնն ա, որ թեման բացողին հարցնես. «Իսկ չի լինի երկուսը նույն քանակի վաստակեն»: Իհարկե կլինի: Ավելին ասեմ, նույնիսկ կլինի, որ եթե նույն քանակի չվաստակեն, իրար հետ ծախսեն: Բայց դե կոնկրետ, շատ լուրջ, դարակազմիկ հարց ենք քննարկում, էդ բոլոր «չի՞ լինիները» թողնենք մի կողմ:

----------


## Լեո

Չուկ, ինձ ճիշտ չհասկացար: Ես նկատի ունեի, որ եթե տունը սկզբից պատկանել ա կնոջը, ապա ամուսնանալուց տունը արդեն նրանց երկուսինն ա, էլ ի՞նչ իմը-քոնը: Էդ նույնն ա, որ եթե տունը սկզբից ամուսնուն ա պատկանել, ու ամուսնանալուց հետո ամուսինը անընդհատ հիշեցնի նրա մասին ու կնոջը երեսով տա, կինն էլ իրեն վատ զգա:

----------

Ambrosine (02.09.2009), Cassiopeia (02.09.2009), Ուլուանա (02.09.2009)

----------


## Dayana

*Մոդերատորական: Վաստակած գումարի չափը, ծախսերն ու մնացյալ մանրուքները խնդրում եմ քննարկել մեկ այլ թեմայում:*


Հ.Գ. Թեմայում չեմ տեսնում կանանց ու աղջիկներին ուղղված հատվածը, այն է` սեռական խտրականություն է դրված, ինչն անընդունելի է: Թեմային սպառնում է Զրուցարանի հետ համատեղ "ունեցվածք" կիսելու բախտը:

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ, ինձ ճիշտ չհասկացար: Ես նկատի ունեի, որ եթե տունը սկզբից պատկանել ա կնոջը, ապա ամուսնանալուց տունը արդեն նրանց երկուսինն է, էլ ի՞նչ իմը-քոնը: Էդ նույնն ա, որ եթե տունը սկզբից ամուսնուն ա պատկանել, ու ամուսնանալուց հետո ամուսինը աընդհատ հիշեցնի նրա մասին ու կնոջը երեսով տա, կինն էլ իրեն վատ զգա:


Լեո ջան, մարդ ես, բաժանվել կա, բան կա, ու եթե տունը կնոջինն ա (ասենք ձևակերպված նրա հոր կամ եղբոր վրա), մարդը քոռ ու փոշման գնում ա, ու եթե ընտանեկան հարաբերություններն էլ քիչ մը լավ չեն, կինն անընդհատ ասում ա. «Ա՛յ անաշխատունակ, հերիք չի ինձնից քիչ ես վաստակում, դեռ իմ տանն էլ ապրում ես, կբաժանվենք, բոմժ կդառնաս, այ բեմուրազ, շուտ արա, գնա սեխը կտրի... ու վերջապես էդ անտեր ադնակլասնիկից դուրս արի, հերիք ա առաջին սերիդ խոսացնես, աննամուս»:

----------


## Լեո

> Լեո ջան, մարդ ես, բաժանվել կա, բան կա, ու եթե տունը կնոջինն ա (ասենք ձևակերպված նրա հոր կամ եղբոր վրա), մարդը քոռ ու փոշման գնում ա, ու եթե ընտանեկան հարաբերություններն էլ քիչ մը լավ չեն, կինն անընդհատ ասում ա. «Ա՛յ անաշխատունակ, հերիք չի ինձնից քիչ ես վաստակում, դեռ իմ տանն էլ ապրում ես, կբաժանվենք, բոմժ կդառնաս, այ բեմուրազ, շուտ արա, գնա սեխը կտրի... ու վերջապես էդ անտեր ադնակլասնիկից դուրս արի, հերիք ա առաջին սերիդ խոսացնես, աննամուս»:


Չուկ ջան, կարծում  եմ էդտեղ հարցը ոչ էնքան տան ում պատկանելիության մեջ ա, ինչքան տվյալ կն*գ*ա (նաև ամուսնու) մակարդակի: Նմանները իրոք իրար արժանի են:

----------


## Cassiopeia

> Լեո ջան, մարդ ես, բաժանվել կա, բան կա, ու եթե տունը կնոջինն ա (ասենք ձևակերպված նրա հոր կամ եղբոր վրա), մարդը քոռ ու փոշման գնում ա, ու եթե ընտանեկան հարաբերություններն էլ քիչ մը լավ չեն, կինն անընդհատ ասում ա. «Ա՛յ անաշխատունակ, հերիք չի ինձնից քիչ ես վաստակում, դեռ իմ տանն էլ ապրում ես, կբաժանվենք, բոմժ կդառնաս, այ բեմուրազ, շուտ արա, գնա սեխը կտրի... ու վերջապես էդ անտեր ադնակլասնիկից դուրս արի, հերիք ա առաջին սերիդ խոսացնես, աննամուս»:


Դե դրա համար էլ այժմ, հետևելով արտասահմանի օրինակին, հայկական ընտանիքներն էլ են սկսել ամուսնական պայմանագիր կնքել։

----------


## Chuk

Ժող, մի խորացեք, անլուրջ թեմայում անլուրջ գրառումներ եմ արել  :Smile:

----------


## Second Chance

Այն ընտանիքներում որտեղ իմ ու քո հասկացությունը չկա կարծում եմ խնդիր չի լինի: Ես անձամբ սովորական եմ վերաբերվում: Բայց այ եթե միայն կինն է վաստակում փող ընտանիքում / ու տղամարդը որևէ առողջական խնդիրներ չունի/  դրան շատ վատ եմ վերաբերվում:

----------


## Elmo

> Չէ, եթե տունը կնոջն է պատկանում, դա նորմալ է: Բայց այ որ ամուսնուն չի պատկանում, լավ չի:


Հա, ու սենց բան էլ կա, երեկ ճշտի գրքի մեջ սենց կետ եմ տեսել:
Եթե կինը ամուսնուն փող է տալիս, դա լավ է, իսկ եթե ամուսինը կնոջը փող չի տալիս, տա վատ է:
Ու դրան ի լրացում, փող բառը սղված:
Եթե եթե ամուսինը կնոջը տալիս է, դա լավ է, իսկ եթե կինը ամուսնուն չի տալիս, դա վատ է:

----------

Ariadna (02.11.2009), Սլիմ (03.09.2009)

----------


## A.r.p.i.

Կնոջ վաստակած գումարը դռան շեմքից կախած գերան է, որին թե մտնելուց, թե դուրս գալուց հարվածում է ամուսինը:

----------


## Արևհատիկ

Իմ կարծիքով ոչ մի վատ բան չկա, որ կինը ամուսնուց շատ վաստակի: Իսկ ամուսնու երեսով տալը կախված ա կնոջ մակարդակից

----------

